

How Photographers Help Parents of Stillborn Babies - vrs
http://www.newsweek.com/id/182665/page/1

======
rufius
Not sure I could handle that personally as a photographer... impressive
strength no less on both sides.

------
rw
Remembering and reclaiming the beauty of life leading up to a tragic event,
even partially, is one of the most generous things anyone can do.

------
Shamiq
I don't normally get sentimental, but that brought a tear to my eye.

~~~
vrs
Yes, same here. It is amazing that what you'd think is gross actually turns
out to be helpful and therapeutic.

------
graemeklass
We are expecting our first child in April - so this hits home hard. If the
unthinkable did happen to our child, I think that I would definetely love to
have photos to capture those few precious moments.

